# Island Packet Models??



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder if someone can give me an explaination of the recent IP models. It sure does look like it meets the needs of what we are looking for in our next boat. Im a little confused...a 1999 IP40 can be had for about $225 but a 2000 42' is about $325..I must be missing something as 2 feet LOA and one year cant equate to 100k an 2001 is $370..150k more for 2 feet and 2 years???? Has there been some major redesign is 2000?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

There was a not-so-recent thread on IPs, full of many opinions and even some facts:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36758&highlight=island+packet

I can't answer your question about the price disparity. Some mods I'm aware of were the addition of swim scoops to the transoms, and the switch from concrete/iron slurry ballast to lead. I don't know the exact dates of those changes, but I seem to recall they were discussed in the thread linked above.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think you are making a lot of assumptions:
1. "only 2 feet"...the 42 weighs in at 30k vs. 22klbs. ...on a dollars per pound basis from the price on a same year 42 should be 300k if a 40 sellls for 220k

2. "two years" in a recent model boat there is still significant depreciation year to year. 

3. There's a 42 with a sale pending at $329 listing price...my guess is it sold for less. 

4. Equipment can vary widely and influence the final price of a boat.

5. Condition can vary greatly. My own boat is listed for $100k more than some others of the same model year. It will cost more to fix them than the price difference. You know nothing about a boats' true worth until you have been on it and even then...until a survey you only have a gut feel. 

6. You are dealing with a very limited sample and can't draw legitimate conclusions as to real prices. A broker can give you a printout of boats sold in both models and the prices they went for. 

7. Some listings are new with owners/brokers hoping to recover all the money hey put into their boats. Other listings are old and reflect the market...(or closer to it since they still haven't sold).


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Island packet*

more than gladly help you with all Island Packet question or data on all models I represent Island Packet in the west coast and we have all models , and a lot of history about the line .. it is 28 diffrent models and all , 
terrific people and great product , and they are stand behid there product all the way from the smallest to the big issues..

very unique building process and unparllel resale value , great world cruiser ..

you can contact me at 425 876 9580


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

tamas52, you should probably state that you're a broker.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks CP...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tamas52 said:


> more than gladly help you with all Island Packet question or data on all models I represent Island Packet in the west coast and we have all models , and a lot of history about the line .. it is 28 diffrent models and all ,
> terrific people and great product , and they are stand behid there product all the way from the smallest to the big issues..
> 
> very unique building process and unparllel resale value , great world cruiser ..
> ...


I do not have a problem with you posting this here since in my opinion that is where this person should go.

However, I will also tell the original poster that there are a lot of other boats besides IP and I would be very curious why they have limited their search to IP, if that is indeed the case. If it is indeed just a matter of general curiosity about IP specifically, they should go to IP and talk to them about it. If you want opinions on what other cruisers think about them, this is the better source.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sab30...you should know that Tamas52 is not only a broker but one who is not to be trusted. A month or two ago he tried to switch someones opinion on a Tayana to one of several other boats...without mentioning he was a broker and that he had EACH of the used boats he recommended at his brokerage for sale. 
I would not consider his opinions to be motivated by a desire to help YOU.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

That you so far for the information and thank you for the "broker alert" To shed some light the reason I have begun looking at the IP's are the fact that many people have stated their strength are the same characteristics we are looking for. To this point I havent even been on one but our next boat is about a year and a half off so the search has begun. We are looking for a roomy boat that is more than capable of safe bluewater cruising with very good tankage. To date I have also looked at the Caliber but seems inferior in roominess. Probably no later than a 1999 with min LOA of 38 feet in a $250-300 price range.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well, the IP's are a reasonable choice for what you propose. They are roomy, have good tankage and have quality construction that is capable of standing up to extended blue water use. They also have a great factory support system & hold their value well. the downside which Jeff_H has detailed here at some length (do a search) is their sailing attributes and motion at sea. Personally I would prefer a Caliber for the sailing qualities but you give up some space and lose the support system. Other choices which meet both your monetary and age of boat requirements and are capable blue water boats in your size range are:
Saga 43 Moody 42 Tayana 42 Tartan4100 Moody 40cc 
There are lots of older boats which would be worth looking at but I've tried to honor your requirements.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

This latent advertising would make you sic.

It's interesting that Island Packet "stand behid there product" (sic)

I look forward to reading that in there (sic) manual.



sic : "so throughout", from the latin meaning "thus", or "so".


Rockter.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rock...in fairness...English is his second language so I would cut him some slack on that! Dinna get yer kilt in a wad!! (g)


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

I didnt understand one thing Rockter said or is implying?? Thanks Cam..yes the Caliber was a very close second but each my wife and I are allowed one non negotiable to agree to an extended sail..can you guess what hers was...roominess...so I am trying to honor that while seeking a very well built boat capable of what I described above with good tankage. In fairness I havent looked to closely at the Tanyana but of course this is why my search begins now.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

In that price range, you might also consider the Pacific Seacraft 40. PSC's are not generally considered roomy for their size (at least not by modern, mass-production standards), but if it's primarily a crew of two, this size should give you plenty of room. Interior options included choice of standard or island-style v-berth. Here's an example:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=24706&url=


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Pacific Seacraft is a lot smaller than a Caliber. If one wants room in a 40' boat, Delphi 40 has more room than most 50' boats I have been on. While the boat is not my cup of tea, I have sailed one and found it to be a good solid boat. Takes a lot of air to get it moving but so does an IP. I taught three women on one and the boat is easy to manage. A new one goes for around 240k's I believe. Of course everyone knows my choice of boats here would be a Caliber or Valiant. But I have serious bluewater cruising in my veins. One thing he didn't mention or I missed it was "How does he intent to sail the boat and where?"
I like IP boats or at least the newer ones with the modified full foil keel. However, I am not a fan of the new 37. The aft cabin and nav station is too weird for me. I consider IP company looking for cause. They cannot seems to make up their minds on design which makes me wonder on how they are made. They either seem to be chasing the market or have design flaws that they are always correcting.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Caliber was at the top of my list but it was explained that the same LOA IP would have significant more room, yet I have heard that Calibers have a TON of storage space available. This is prelimenary research as I havent been on either but I do need to narrow it down as I cant be flying all over the country looking at boats. I though I would narrow my focus to 1 or 2 and then veiw them accordingly then remove them if that is not what we wanted. We plan to live and sail on the boat (notice the order)  It will do the majority of coastal sailing but I DO want a boat that has good reveiws for bluewater when we do need to make our crossings. Again the price range is $250-300 of something newer than a 1999 around the 40" LOA with good tankage a room..sailing charateristics are important but not at the TOP of the list. The reviews seem to indicate that one gets more boat with a Caliber as it relates to price..I dont know how accurate this is.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sab30 said:


> Caliber was at the top of my list but it was explained that the same LOA IP would have significant more room, yet I have heard that Calibers have a TON of storage space available. This is prelimenary research as I havent been on either but I do need to narrow it down as I cant be flying all over the country looking at boats. I though I would narrow my focus to 1 or 2 and then veiw them accordingly then remove them if that is not what we wanted. We plan to live and sail on the boat (notice the order)  It will do the majority of coastal sailing but I DO want a boat that has good reveiws for bluewater when we do need to make our crossings. Again the price range is $250-300 of something newer than a 1999 around the 40" LOA with good tankage a room..sailing charateristics are important but not at the TOP of the list. The reviews seem to indicate that one gets more boat with a Caliber as it relates to price..I dont know how accurate this is.


I like the Calibers better. The only thing I do not like is the Nav station. It is a bit squirelly. But the boat seem very well made and are very solid.

When you say crossings... what do you mean? Across the Atlantic/Pacific? This always turns into a steaming debate on this board, and I do nt mean to sound like I am redirecting you, but for liveability on a coastal cruiser get a coastal cruiser. If you plan to make more than a few days offshore (depending on the boat) you may want to consider something more 'bluewater' capable. I have absolutely no problem taking my 40 foot Catalina across the gulf/Bermuda/Carribean, etc. rossing the Atlantic or Pacific would not be my first choice... though I might consider it.

Of all the boats in that range that I have been on so far (and there have been a BUNCH of them), I have found the Tayana 42 the most to my liking. It seems a good compromise between liveability and safety. I am not sure what the number would be though... you can pick up an old one (like 1988/89) under 200, but I assume the new ones will be much more than your budget.

- CD


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

sab30 said:


> Again the price range is $250-300 of something newer than a 1999 around the 40" LOA with good tankage a room..sailing characteristics are important but not at the TOP of the list. The reviews seem to indicate that one gets more boat with a Caliber as it relates to price..I don't know how accurate this is.


You will not find better tankage or storage than on a Caliber period in the 40' range. I am not sure what your definition on tankage is. There are as many opinions here as to that subject. Mine is the boat needs a minimum of 500 NM plus reserve for bluewater cruising which usually equates to 100 gals or more. 
To see lots of boats in one setting, one needs to go to a boat show. Miami is next in Feb I believe. I am not sure where you are located but big sail areas have lots of marine brokers. Annapolis, Miami, Newport and SoCal area for example. I do have to caution SoCal sailors have different requirements in their sailing market and therefore, not many of the traditional bluewater boats you will find there vs the east coast market. Mostly production boats like Catalina, Hunter and Bennie toys. 
I would strongly urge you to charter a boat before you lay out major dollars. IP's can be chartered in Florida and the BVI. Caliber I believe one can charter in San Francisco. Let me know if you need the website.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good points...I need to learn to clarify..but in terms of crossings..how about anywhere we want to go without hesitation as our exact journey has not been entirely mapped out and is "subject to change" I just dont want to be restricted..safety and comfort both living and sailing is my priority..we dont like to "be on the hook" and we enjoy the large tankage, specifically water so we dont have to constantly worry about our provision..hell even have the odd hot shower.. For water I really would want a 150 g tank also to accomodate any visitors..well I know I am close because I have always thought of my next boat as an IP, Caliber or Tayana...

I live on the West Coast Canada and we do have a large boat show in VAncouver in the spring which I plan on attending...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Being just a wee bit biased I'll second what CD said about the Tayana. On top of it's roominess it has tremendous storage which sounds like it should be of importance to you. The Passport 40 has a similar amount of room and also great storage and is worth a look but most have teak decks.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Being just a wee bit biased I'll second what CD said about the Tayana. On top of it's roominess it has tremendous storage which sounds like it should be of importance to you. The Passport 40 has a similar amount of room and also great storage and is worth a look but most have teak decks.


Well, most Tayana have Teak decks too... which is not the end of the world. Just depends on how they were maintained.

- CD


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry and I meant to say we like being at anchor..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CD,
You're right about that, my bias showing through. Mine never had teak decks but that's probably in the minority.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sab30 said:


> ..how about anywhere we want to go without hesitation as our exact journey ..


Are you sure about that? 
I love to sail, but I can not imagine crossing the Atlantic.
How many days would you be at sea 30? 45? maybe more.
I would go friking crazy. I don't know how you others do it.
Don't you loose your mind after about day 20?

Like I said, I love to sail, but in reality how many times would you actually do something so extreme? I might do it once for the sake of saying I did it, other than that?
Make sure your thinking this all of the way through.
Nothing would be worse than paying a lot of money for something that you never really intend to do.
Sailing across the ocean and island hopping in the bahamas is not the same thing.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*island packet info*

*Deleted - Terms of service Violation*


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

*Now he's posting press releases!!!!!!!!!    *

I take exception; Moderator, your decision?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Tamas,
I think you're going to be asked to take your freaky little act somewhere else...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree. This is not the place for self-promotion...ever!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

It is also way out of his price range!


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

it may be advertizing of sort but I find nothing untrue in what he said - it's an incredible boat and worth bragging about


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well, most Tayana have Teak decks too... which is not the end of the world. Just depends on how they were maintained.
> 
> - CD


All teak decks have or will have issues. No exception to that rule. However where he is at, in the PNW teak decks are nice. However, in the tropics, never,,, to hot to walk on and those issues of leaks and maintenance.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with what sailor said about being careful in what we buy as spending thousands extra on a expensive blue water boat to only be used in bluewater 5% of the time doesnt make sense. That is why I am trying to find the boat that I described above...addresses all of our criteria but able to go into the bluewater without being overly concerned. I also like the Sabre 426 but I question the fin keel / rudder as some have warned that this is another element of risk when in the open ocean.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*sail hog (you are a class act!)*



sailhog said:


> Tamas,
> I think you're going to be asked to take your freaky little act somewhere else...


usually people who live Hilton Head .. are nice and polite , you are exception, seems like .. what is the reason you soo rude.. just come naturally?

Merry Christmas


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*is there anything wrong with that?*



max-on said:


> *Now he's posting press releases!!!!!!!!!    *
> 
> I take exception; Moderator, your decision?


press releases are public informations , about boats in sailing magazines, in a sailing forum... really Im way out of line ....
have some more egg nog ... or...( but you know what ..)


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes but the press release had nothing to do with what he want period. Out of price and out of style of boat he wants.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a sight that we all come to to hear and give advice as asked without an agenda other than to share and enjoy something we all love. When it comes with commercials it breaks down the whole freindship family trust thing we have going.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Tamas,
Jacky has it right.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The point it is: Stay on topic and save the sales pitch. Beyond that, feel free to be passionate, sincere and candid. There's not a member here who can't tell the difference between salesmanship and passion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also don't want biased opinions from someone trying to sell something on this site.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As to comment about can't be trusted, that was well deserved. You came on this site earlier and tried to stear someone to Ips without revealing that you were a broker selling them. That is sleezy in my mind.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*To all who find my post as a "agenda'*

firts and foremost I like to ask your "forgivness '.... i did not know is not OK , to offer my services ...(Really ) ''

I ment no harm , nor anything ill fated ..
Im a sailor since I was 5 , and yes I do love boats, also Yes, the Island Packet is a great boat ..regardless who sell her or not ..that was all my intention ..to give information about IP's and I'm still believe I have more information about them then most of you ..I'm gladly send all info to any boat I have data about , (and that is a lot )to any one who ask with out any "agenda'. I have many years of experience with many different boat around the world and a lot of feed back on all issues, including value , and other records..witch is hold a lot of value to the ones "who don't know all " ..and seeking information..

Again I did not know it was a NO No ... but I would of bin much more impressed with you all who was outh right rude ,instead of informative ...
would of bin more" seaworthy' if you know what I mean...


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

teshannon said:


> As to comment about can't be trusted, that was well deserved. You came on this site earlier and tried to stear someone to Ips without revealing that you were a broker selling them. That is sleezy in my mind.


As you so well footed with your "epithat "..I wonder , dishing out is make you feel so "above all' ? scary to think that .. always assuming bad in people , is a hard way to live ...

Ta ta ..


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Tam - What boat do you own?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

tamas52 said:


> Yes, the Island Packet is a great boat ..regardless who sell her or not ..that was all my intention ..to give information about IP's ...


Tamas,
It's that you posted your telephone number and asked the OP to call you... Imagine if every time someone asked about a boat they were interested in, and fifty yacht brokers pounced on the thread with their telephone numbers and a pile of press releases... It would be the end of the world as we know it. Now stop talking about it, and tell teshannon you're sorry for being a knucklehead.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> Tam - What boat do you own?


a 1906 coast guard surf boat the Sea Witch 
( the only one left in the world, I own a Hans C 38, and Cheoy Lee 41 ketch, and a few others , I'm a boat nut ..really


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tamas52 said:


> deleted violoation of terms of service


OK, I'll chime in with a couple of observations. First, in Tamas' defense, his original post stated he "represented Island Packet..." I read that and understood immediately that he was a broker. However, I do agree that in the future it would be best in the interest of full disclosure to say "I am a broker." Second, I find it a breach of netiquette on this forum to promote oneself for business purposes. I believe, Tamas, that you can join in and present any facts or figures that directly correlate to someone's questions about IPY or any other boat with which you have knowledge or experience. To share knowledge and experience is the fundamental foundation for the popularity of a forum such as this (it's why I'm here). We just need to be courteous and respectful when doing so in order to keep it as objective as possible.

I have walked this line myself on occasion. I produce a sailing TV show and we have reviewed and test sailed many new boats and products. If someone asks for information about a particular model, and we have a video review, I have directed them to YouTube where the video is free for the watching. We don't make any money, and a person is exposed to more information that they might not otherwise have known about.

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. OK, so I'm not very religous and probably didn't get that right, but it says what I mean. I would hope that someone can share information that I am looking for here and not be brazenly self-promoting in the process. Tamas, I would welcome your applicable thoughts in the future, not as a broker, but as another sailor passionate about sailing...


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

sailhog said:


> Tamas,
> It's that you posted your telephone number and asked the OP to call you... Imagine if every time someone asked about a boat they were interested in, and fifty yacht brokers pounced on the thread with their telephone numbers and a pile of press releases... It would be the end of the world as we know it. Now stop talking about it, and tell teshannon you're sorry for being a knucklehead.


Im a knuclehead teshannon !

T


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

Moonfish said:


> OK, I'll chime in with a couple of observations. First, in Tamas' defense, his original post stated he "represented Island Packet..." I read that and understood immediately that he was a broker. However, I do agree that in the future it would be best in the interest of full disclosure to say "I am a broker." Second, I find it a breach of netiquette on this forum to promote oneself for business purposes. I believe, Tamas, that you can join in and present any facts or figures that directly correlate to someone's questions about IPY or any other boat with which you have knowledge or experience. To share knowledge and experience is the fundamental foundation for the popularity of a forum such as this (it's why I'm here). We just need to be courteous and respectful when doing so in order to keep it as objective as possible.
> 
> I have walked this line myself on occasion. I produce a sailing TV show and we have reviewed and test sailed many new boats and products. If someone asks for information about a particular model, and we have a video review, I have directed them to YouTube where the video is free for the watching. We don't make any money, and a person is exposed to more information that they might not otherwise have known about.
> 
> Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. OK, so I'm not very religous and probably didn't get that right, but it says what I mean. I would hope that someone can share information that I am looking for here and not be brazenly self-promoting in the process. Tamas, I would welcome your applicable thoughts in the future, not as a broker, but as another sailor passionate about sailing...


I'm pooring ashes over my head , and tear my clothing .. again you right and Im sorry stepping over the line .. can we talk boats now?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tamas52-

The terms of service for sailnet clearly state that commercial interests and posts are forbidden... trying to persuade someone to buy a different make and brand of boat without revealing that you may have a financial motivation for doing so is generally considered less than ethical, regardless of whether a post is commercially motivated or not. 

You can claim ignorance all you want, but several of the posts you made about giving advice previously on this forum in no way indicated that you were a broker and might possibly be representing some of the boats you were offering advice upon. 

Generally, an honest person would have fully disclosed any such financial or professional relationship, as some of the other posters on this forum do. For instance, Craig Smith, of Rocna anchors, makes it very clear what his position and standing is by both his signature and his avatar. You do not. Many of the other vendors that post on this site have done what Craig has done, and it is very clear what their interest in a given post is... you haven't ever done that, and seem to be trying to avoid mentioning that you're a broker unless it is brought up by someone else. That seems to be a bit underhanded and a bit dishonest IMHO.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tamas,
I'm going to assume you're sincere and think your latest responses are appropriate. Thanks and now time to move on to boating stuff.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Tamas52-
> 
> The terms of service for sailnet clearly state that commercial interests and posts are forbidden... trying to persuade someone to buy a different make and brand of boat without revealing that you may have a financial motivation for doing so is generally considered less than ethical, regardless of whether a post is commercially motivated or not.
> 
> ...


I have failed to read the terms ands services , and again I'm sorry , dishonest I'm not , when I clealy written Im selling Island Packets, but again you right , and I will not solicit anyone .. in this forum .. 
I can not unring the bell ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, Tamas. You've exonerated yourself enough! And you're completely right...

LET'S TALK BOATS NOW!


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks..I was purposely ignoring that thread as my question was about Island Packets as boats. Are they the the "roomiest" "bluewater" boat. I know those are loose terms but you know what I mean. The IP 380 Cutter really seems that it would be a nice fit for us (a couple)....get a 2000 model for a little over 200k adequate tankage (over 100g h2o) supposed to be very roomy. Seems to have the "bluewater" charateristics ..full keel, protected rudder etc..I just dont know what else would give me the charateristics like this boat for this price...


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

sab30 said:


> Thanks..I was purposely ignoring that thread as my question was about Island Packets as boats. Are they the the "roomiest" "bluewater" boat. I know those are loose terms but you know what I mean. The IP 380 Cutter really seems that it would be a nice fit for us (a couple)....get a 2000 model for a little over 200k adequate tankage (over 100g h2o) supposed to be very roomy. Seems to have the "bluewater" charateristics ..full keel, protected rudder etc..I just dont know what else would give me the charateristics like this boat for this price...


yes the boat is all what you say!. that full keel , and that rudder with the shoe, is really make a big difference, some Norsmen , and Ta Shing would be similar, you could find perhaps a bit older 38 Hans.. ( cutter rigged) , or a Swan.. some out there ..but there is no question the IP will give you a lot for your money and don't have to worrie about teak decks and so on ..

The Baba also great on many levels, but most of them only 30' out there


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I have deleted Tamas's earlier posts which violated our terms of service and allowed his later posts to remain.

He did however, call me a liar earlier apparently not recognizing that I am a moderator of this forum. *He KNEW FULL WELL that it was not appropriate to post on this forum anonmously *because several months ago he did this. Someone was asking about buying a Tayana 42 and he responded saying that 3 other boats were more appropriate and better choices. I checked up on him using some moderator tools and a bit of internet savvy and outed him as a broker who just "happened to have" the 3 boats he recommended instead of the desired Tayana listed at his brokerake. I then posted this in big red type for all to see. He tried to steer Gavin and becca to one of the bots he sold and dissed the Tayana which he did not.

*So...whether he read the rules or not...he knew that his prior sleazy behavior was inappropriate.* To his credit he identified himself as representing IP in this thread...but that doesn't change the fact that I wouldn't choose to do business with someone like this. 
Here's the prior thread:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38269&page=2&highlight=signature+yachts
Look at his post # 40 and my response #43. Note also that he has SINCE changed his avatar identifying himself as a broker...WHY if not in response to my note!

*So who is the Liar??*


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*I walk away for a little while and look what happens...*

Edited to discuss with Cam.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Being as tamas probably works at Signature yachts here in seattle, he can probably say when Seattles boat show is. I personally am thinking some time in early to mid January, so if sab30 is wishing to make a trip down here to see some boats here, it might be a good thing. Both on water in lk union, and dryland at Seahawks stadium. Then look again at Vancouver in february. 

A good way to look at lots of boats in a short time, get a list of questions from seattle show, to ask at vancouver show when you get there, and spend time on the boats you are really interested in, with dealer etc at that time. 

As far as brands go, i will not go there, as IP, caliber, tayana etc do not float my boat if you will. For local sailing, I would get a lighter displacment boat, with appropriate tankage for sailing here in puget sound, san juans, up to desolation sound, northern tip of vancouver island etc. If you plan on a trip down the coast, to hawaii or beyond, The boats listed might be the way to go. Locally, ANY boat brand will work, from a hunter to a catalina, benateau to a tayana et al if you want that style too. But with our light winds in the summer, heavier disp full keel boats would not be my choice, in fact as mentioned, my last choice!

As an example, my 29' Jeanneau has been to desolation three or four times by the Origanal owner in her first 20 yrs of service. I have all of 7 gals of fuel, 25 gals of water, and he did not have the 15 gal waste tank hooked up either! No shower by the way too. You can get to a lot of places locally with a fin keel light disp boat. i admit, this boat may not be, nor will it be everyones cup of tea! personally I would like a 34-36' version of her, with a shower, it would get me in style to ANY place from olympia to the south, to the northern tip of vancouver island! If that is your area of choice, your options are wider than you are using for boat options!

marty


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> I have deleted Tamas's earlier posts which violated our terms of service and allowed his later posts to remain.
> 
> He did however, call me a liar earlier apparently not recognizing that I am a moderator of this forum. *He KNEW FULL WELL that it was not appropriate to post on this forum anonmously *because several months ago he did this. Someone was asking about buying a Tayana 42 and he responded saying that 3 other boats were more appropriate and better choices. I checked up on him using some moderator tools and a bit of internet savvy and outed him as a broker who just "happened to have" the 3 boats he recommended instead of the desired Tayana listed at his brokerake. I then posted this in big red type for all to see. He tried to steer Gavin and becca to one of the bots he sold and dissed the Tayana which he did not.
> 
> ...


one more time and hopefully last time I need to say ..I'm sorry about , breaking the rule , I know ignorance is not exuse .. and yes as you wrote .. I did change 
my Icon to all to see .. yes I'm a broker and i'm very proud of it..I did post on my Island Packet post the fact Im a broker .. after all .. but you right , regardless who you are ( moderator or what ever) ... 
your note about "that" post you calling me a liar (not me) .. is regardless what I have to sell .. i believe in my subjective , and personal take , I wrote what I think about that boat ...(Tayana).. 
my public profile also include my profession from day one ( nothing to hide)

but again I should of being more transparent ..to avoid all this ..

your "power" as moderator , is make no diffrenec to me .. if you right you right .. but your nasty assuming the worse .. note is uncalled for .. I'm a devoted , honest and well educated sailor .. and your "judge and jury "attitude is not warranted .. Im gladly correct what i did 'wrong" .. i assume 
your "anger" coming from some other trigger in the past .. not me

Can we move on ?


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> Being as tamas probably works at Signature yachts here in seattle, he can probably say when Seattles boat show is. I personally am thinking some time in early to mid January, so if sab30 is wishing to make a trip down here to see some boats here, it might be a good thing. Both on water in lk union, and dryland at Seahawks stadium. Then look again at Vancouver in february.
> 
> A good way to look at lots of boats in a short time, get a list of questions from seattle show, to ask at vancouver show when you get there, and spend time on the boats you are really interested in, with dealer etc at that time.
> 
> ...


The boat show will be in January 24th til the 2nd of March, outside in Lake Union, and inside the exhibition center, by the Safeco Fields.
That show is the larger show than any other onn teh West Coast
Vancouver BC. also have a show coming up , and one in Portland OR right after the New Year

and you right , those big heavy cruisers not the ideal in this waters , (Puget Sound, )east side of Vancouver island, Gulf Island , and so on . As we know the summer season, light wind the most you will get around here , and a more agile , and perhaps shallower keels are more "useful" in this coastal waters.

lot of Hunter, Catalina, and Beneteau around here , perhaps Sabre , and all others on that line..

The IP I belive is really come alive in blue waters with some good healthy breeze..

A lot of packet cruiser have bin introduced in Annapolis this year, expensive day sailers out of site expensive ! (but well received ), 
A lot of charter business up here .. perhaps the best way to learn the differences , charter a few brand in a course of your sailing time , and you can make your own assesment ..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tamas52 said:


> one more time and hopefully last time I need to say ..I'm sorry about , breaking the rule , I know ignorance is not exuse .. and yes as you wrote .. I did change
> my Icon to all to see .. yes I'm a broker and i'm very proud of it..I did post on my Island Packet post the fact Im a broker .. after all .. but you right , regardless who you are ( moderator or what ever) ...
> your note about "that" post you calling me a liar (not me) .. is regardless what I have to sell .. i believe in my subjective , and personal take , I wrote what I think about that boat ...(Tayana)..
> my public profile also include my profession from day one ( nothing to hide)
> ...


Cam's frustration came from you not being transparent in the beginning. I do not have the post in front of me, but when there were some people looking at a T-42 and you redirected to boats you had in your brokerage, it was wrong. Period. I support Cam 100%.

Now, can we move on? Yes. Honesty and being up front. I posted a set of rules, which I assume you have read, at the top of this forum. They outline what is expected of you and ALL other brokers, surveyors, etc that have a vested interest in the marine industry. Just stick by the rules and everything will be fine. THere are a LOT of people on this site (it is VERY active) and you have a lot you could contribute. There are likely things you will learn too. We are a community of all types of sailors that typically get along pretty well - and that watch out over each other. That does NOT mean we always agree (often do not).

If you have any questions on this, you can PM me, Cam, or the administrator. This thread has been off topic long enough and it is time for it to move back to the original intent.

Regards,

- CD


----------



## GOLFER4767 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Island Packet Models*

SAB30

Like yourself, I have been searching for a vessel that will meet my requirements and have found that IP indeed fits. What I have found for major price differences are how the boats are equipped or refitted. I plan to purchase my dream in Oct 08 and wish you the very best


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

and very good to see that another golfer can have a sailing dream (if thats what you are based your name)..there are some on the board that suggest the two lifestyles are opposite..I disagree..We are going to sail the south playing golf and enjoying the sun....

We actually may bump up our date...I cant say Im 100% convinced on the IP but I have it down to a Sabre, IP and Caliber..at least its only 3 now.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

the best part is my wifes choices so far are based on (in this order) creature comforts, safety, a seperate shower, and a flip up table in the saloon for more room...hahaha..I will honor the request.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

When you get a chance, head a bit south to Port Ludlow, let the golf course know you are coming, and they will have a taxi there to take you to and from the course! I believe there area few other courses close to major ports in puget sound that will do the same. Enjoy your new boat, what ever it may be.

marty


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Cheers....thanks for the golf info. With a ton more reading and looking I think boat number 2 (fall of 2008) will be a Caliber LRC 40


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Caliber LRC40 is a great choice. Although I admire the IP as a "bulletproof" boat its performance in light air is a factor as well as it is a slower boat than either the Caliber/ Tayana/ HC on almost every point of sail. My friend who has a 42 has a great deal of trouble pointing when close hauled at a good angle, so even in a real 35 kph blow, he finds himself with at least a few extra tacks to make the marks the rest of us can rather easily. This always relegates him last to the anchorage. Having sailed on his boat many times I can attest it is the boat vs his sailing ability.

On a trip we both took to Mystic from Annapolis he generally lagged 10 miles per day behind after sailing for 10 hours from the last boat in our group. Our 35 C&C was almost 17 miles ahead of him. I do not believe you need to sacrifice comfort and roominess for sailing ability here. As a platform for stability, the IP is one of the best. As a passage maker long term, in a week it will cost you almost a full days sail. All boats are tradeoffs.

Just my humble opinion.

Dave


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

As a Caliber 40 owner you can assume my bias.. 
But I think they are great boats not only for how they are constructed but for the money. I will concede the IP has a nicer teak finish inside, the nav station is not perfect (altho I like its location relative to the helm) but I prefer the keel / rudder and scoop to the IP which were more important to me. As to storage .. they are the same nearly the same beam - when you get right down to it.. they can not be that much different I would think. 

Enjoy your search - and what ever you select.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

*IP/Caliber/Tayana 42?*

Hope I'm not reviving an old thread, but this is the same sorting process I'm going through. Both the Caliber and IP38 seem far from over-canvased. Seems like the Caliber should sail (and back under power) a little better with the fin keel, and I do like the 1, separated shower. But I read comments elsewhere here about the Caliber being hard to drive to weather. And the in-mast furling for the main scares me, I always like to have a plan B. The T-42 is a nice boat, but it's 30% more displacement than the other two. I don't understand why. Are the scantlings really that much more? It doesn't seem like this extra weight should translate into better sailing performance, although it is nominally a 42, its waterline length is essentially the same as the others. Mast hieghts seem to vary a bit, advantage Caliber. And then there's the Hylas 42, 20% less displacement than the IP38 or C40 . . . an eggshell?


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

*42?*

"My friend who has a 42 has a great deal of trouble pointing when close hauled at a good angle, so even in a real 35 kph blow, he finds himself with at least a few extra tacks"

The "42" would be a Tayana 42? 
Thanks
El Sapo


----------

